# Flanscheinbau



## Christian (3. Okt. 2004)

Hallo,
ich war gestern bei einem Koicenter in unsere Nähe einkaufen und zwar: zwei 110 Flanschen und eine große Kartusche Innotec Kleber. Die orangenen KG-Rohre habe ich auch noch im Baumarkt gekauft. 

Der Händler hat mir gesagt ich soll den Kleber in eine Silikonkartusche klemmen und wenn ich fertig bin einfach eine Schraube in die Düse stecken. Trocknet der Kleber denn dabei nicht aus oder wie habt ihr das geregelt?

Wegen den Flanschen habe ich auch noch eine Frage, könnte mir einer eine Art Anleitung schreiben wie ich sie am besten einbaue?


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Christian,

dann sag mal an, welche Flansche du dir genau gekauft hast    ... gibt da verschiedene Sorten


----------



## Christian (3. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Tommi,
ich habe halt die normalen geholt mit 110mm und die bestehen aus 2 Teilen, wovon ein Teil mit Schrauben ist und der anderen mit einem Rohranschluss!

Ich denke man baut sie folgenderweise ein:

Zuerst legt an halt die Rohre is auf die gewünschte Tiefe, schmiert etwas Innotec auf auf das Stück mit dem Anschluss und fügt es ins Rohr, dann wird die Teichfolie verlegt und man ertastet vorsichtig die Flansch und klebt das andere Stück auf die Folie und verschraubt das ganze,zum Schluss schneidet man das Folienstück aus und fertig?


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Christian,

werde dir in ca. 1 Stunde was schreiben, wie ich das gemacht habe, bin gerade am basteln hier.

Hoffe du kannst noch solange warten


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Christian,

hier die versprochene Antwort zu deiner Frage:

1.den gekauften Flansche in zwei Teile zerlegen, d.h. Schrauben lösen
2.Platz an der Folie auswählen, wo er hin soll
3.Folie reinigen, sonst hafet der Kleber/Silikon manchmal nicht (manche bieten spezielle Reinigugsmittel an, um die Verbindungfläche fettfrei und sauber zu machen)
4.Sobald die Folie gereinigt ist, schmierst du das Flansch-Teil 1 (da wo das Stück Rohr dran ist) entweder mit Silcon (ich habe das schwarze Aquarium-Silkon genommen) oder mit Innnotec ein und drückst den Flansch gegen die Folienseite, er wird dann daran haften bleiben.
5.Dann musst du die Gegenseite markieren, entweder mit einem Stift oder einem spitzen Schraubendreher, genau dort, wo die Löcher von den Schrauben sind.
6.Nun schmierst du das andere Flanschteil 2  an der Innenseite mit Silikon oder Innotec ein (siehe oben)
7.Du orientierst dich an den Markierungen , die du vorher in die Folie gemacht hast, setzt den Flansch 2 drauf und drehst die Schrauben ein. Wichtig hierbei ist ein wenig Gefühl beim anziehen der Schrauben, immer über Kreuz und aufpassen, das du die Schrauben nicht zu stark anziehst, sonst wird das Gewinde doll und kannst eventuell den Flansch wechschmeissen.
8.Sobald die Schrauben alle angezogen und fest sind, kannst du mit einem Teppichmesser den entgültigen Durchbruch machen, indem du die Innenseite der zwischen der Folie klemmenden Teil damit rausschneidest
9.Nach 1-2 Stunden durchhärten des Silikons (besser wäre eine Wartezeit von 1 Tag) ist nun der Flansch soweit fertig, das er mit Wasser in Berührung kommen kann.

Solltest du noch Fragen haben, als her damit. Leider habe ich imo keinen Falnsch da, sonst hätte ich es dir mit ein paar Bildern transparenter gemacht ....


----------



## Christian (4. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Tommi,
vielen Dank für diese ausführliche Anleitung, ich werde die beiden Flanschen nach deiner Anleitung einbauen. 

Ich wollte einen Skimmer und einen Bodenablauf betreiben, ich hatte mal irgendwo gesehen dass jemand in seinem Keller Kois hält und als Bodenablauf eine Flansch auf ca. 30cm unter Wasseroberfläche gesetzt hat und dann Rohre nach unten geleitet, ich wollte ich das auch machen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Christian,

du meinst einen seitlichen Foliendurchgang ? Wo die Rohre dann nach unten geleitet werden ? Und die Rohre dann nachher vom Skimmer und "seitlichen Staubsauger" zu einem zusammengeführt werden ?

Wenn du sowas meinst, damit kann ich dienen


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Christian

hier wurde mal darüber discutiert , bei Fragen kannst du dich dort an JürgenB wenden , der hatt solch einen Ablauf bei sich instaliert .


----------



## Christian (4. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Gast,
vielen Dank für den Link!

Ich werde dann die Rohre im Teich verlegen!


----------



## Christian (8. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Tommi,
mein bestelltes Koiteichbuch ist gestern eingetroffen und nachdem ich mich erstmal etwas eingelesen habe, habe ich auf einer Seite den Einbau mit Bildern gesehen das hat mir schon mal gut geholfen, deiner natürlich auch!

An alle:
Wie habt ihr den Innoteckleber verschlossen damit er nicht durchtrocknet?


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Christian,

einfach ne Schraube reindrehen oder ne Nagel, dann sollte er sich etwas halten. Allerdings bestellt ich mir meist nur soviel, wie ich verbrauchen werde   8)


----------



## Christian (13. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Tommi,
gut dass habe ich so gemacht, mal gucken wie es am Weekend aussieht ob noch was brauchbares drinne ist! ich wollte ja auch ur 75ml, aber der Händler hate nur eine Kartusce mit 210ml!


----------

